
Paying for public retirees has never cost L.A. taxpayers more - prostoalex
http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-me-pension-squeeze/#nt=oft09a-6gp1
======
tomcam
This is the tiniest tip of an iceberg that could bring the US economy to
ruins. The amount we're on the hook for public pensions is hard to calculate.
Recordkeeping isn't nationalized and people are living longer. It's a
catastrophe.

